# Revolver for wife



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Been thinking of a light revolver for my wife to carry when she walks our dog. I'm even considering a .22 or .22 mag. She has a .38 special Taurus, but it stays home too much. What I get her would be mostly protection for her and dog from coyote or a couple other nasty dogs around here. I need something she can conceal and a way to conceal it. Like many ladies she thinks nothing bad will ever happen. When I go with her I carry my S&W AirLite titanium.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The Ruger LCR-22 or LCR-22 MAG fits your description. Light weight and compact, so easily concealed. Especially this time of year with extra layers of clothing to work with. Accurate with virtually no recoil compared to the alloy .38s.

I feel the need to state the obvious however. If she won't carry the gun she has now because she doesn't feel the need to carry it, a different gun may not change a thing.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ditto on BD's remark..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

When I read your title, I wanted to see a photo of your wife before I'll trade you a revolver.....


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

buckeye dan said:


> The Ruger LCR-22 or LCR-22 MAG fits your description. Light weight and compact, so easily concealed. Especially this time of year with extra layers of clothing to work with. Accurate with virtually no recoil compared to the alloy .38s.
> 
> I feel the need to state the obvious however. If she won't carry the gun she has now because she doesn't feel the need to carry it, a different gun may not change a thing.


You are so right. This is part of a project to get her to shoot more and to carry at least while walking our dog. She would definitely shoot anything messing with Scooter.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

If she positively would not carry...wouldn't pepper spray be better than nothing?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> If she positively would not carry...wouldn't pepper spray be better than nothing?


She already carries pepper spray. I think she will carry one I work on it. She passed all the shooting requirements for Ohio CCW and has her license. I just think that if a coyote comes after our dog the pepper spray will affect both of them. A well placed shot can miss Scooter.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Copy that. How about one of those little pistols that shoots 410's? Is that too much for her? Or only one chance?


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

If you like wheel guns look at the SW 642 airweight you can use the lower power target rounds, 38 special hollow points or the shot shell snake killer rounds enough to do all you would need.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought a Ruger LCR for my wife. Believe me she is no gun gal. Simply put the trigger action is light enough for the weakest of hands. The fairer sex has always had an aversion to double action revolvers. Because of heavy trigger pull and too big for their smaller hands.

That's why Ruger designed the LCR. I actually thought the LCR stood for Ladies Carry Revolver. Actually it is Light Carry Revolver.

Matter of fact I liked her 38 so much . I bought the 357 version for myself. It is so light I actually forget its there at times. Her first revolver was a Taurus also. It almost never left its box. The LCR solved the complaints about revolvers that she had and now she packs hers all the time.

I also hand load and tailor light but effective rounds for her. So the 38 works out perfect for her. If it comes down to a choice between the 22 and 22 Mag. I would go with the 22 Mag. If its main use was going to be a defensive gun.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

buy some of this and have her try it. more effective then .22 loads. Otherwise, i'd go with .22 magnum revolver.

http://www.hornady.com/store/38-Special-90-gr-FTX-Critical-Defense-lite/


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I like My American Arms 5 shot 22mag revolver when I am fishing questionable spots by Myself, it fits easily in the front pocket of a pair of jeans too http://northamericanarms.com/index.php/firearms/magnums/mag/ms.html


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I bought my wife a Walther P22. It's a semi auto that holds 10 rounds. She would flinch with larger caliber weapons but with the .22, she can get 10 rounds down range in a hurry and pretty accurately. Good luck.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm hoping my wife can shoot her 637 with out flinching too much. Headed to the range Sunday, so I guess I will find out if I have a new 637 and she needs something different or not. Either way it seems like a nice little gun.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If not for ccw, get a .357 mag with a 6" barrel and let her shoot .38's out of it. Works great for them...


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I just bought mine a Ruger SP101 with a 3" barrel for Christmas. I'm having her practice with .38s and carry .38 +p Cor-Bon rounds. She wants to get her CHL and I might as well renew mine after letting it lapse when I moved away. I have a Model 60 Chief's Special for my own carry weapon and it can be a little painful after running a box of 147 gr .357 rounds through it.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

That rimfire .22 ammo is not going be as reliable as a centerfire round. I think if the .38 is too much, you might consider a good .380 or even a Kel-tec P32 .32ACP


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> If not for ccw, get a .357 mag with a 6" barrel and let her shoot .38's out of it. Works great for them...


It is for ccw


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

You might want to look at the Beretta Tomcat .32. no need to rack slide as it has a tilting barrel to put first round in. Cor-Bon hollow points available. It's no .45 but perhaps better then a .22 or even .22 mag? Lot of good reviews on YouTube. Very concealable.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bwahahaha! I had the same thought!


----------

